# Online TAFE course Tourist Visa



## mbfj (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, guys!
Im new here and I'd like to take a TAFE course of Diploma of Legal Services online. I currently hold a subclass 600 visa, which means a tourist visa (withouth NFS condition).

The course is 100% online, however on my visa Im only allowed to study for a period of 3 months (the course is selfpaced and I want to finish it asaaaaap).

With a situation like mine... do I need a student visa or can I just enrol with my tourist visa??

TAFe brisbane said I will likely not be allowed to continue studying after the 3 months expire.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

3 months is the maximum amount of time you can study for. So can you complete the diploma in 3 months? I would think it's unlikely given it's a diploma.

They don't hand out student visas for online courses - you need to attend a university or school.


----------



## mbfj (Jan 8, 2015)

The strange thing about it is that, according to them, I don`t even need to go there at all, I dont need to go there to take exams whatsoever, therefore I reckon I should be able to enrol without even ever being in Australia.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

mbfj said:


> The strange thing about it is that, according to them, I don`t even need to go there at all, I dont need to go there to take exams whatsoever, therefore I reckon I should be able to enrol without even ever being in Australia.


You cant take immigration advise from a education provider.

The visa clearly states that you cannot study for more than 3 months on a 600 visa. Otherwise everyone would just do online bachelor degrees and by pass the students visa all together!


----------



## mbfj (Jan 8, 2015)

Seek learning, Open Colleges and Open Training. All of these online schools told me the student visa isn't a requirement, specially because I can study the course anywhere in the world. 

Plus, online courses do not make you eligible for a student visa, therefore it is impossible for me to take an online course with a student visa, unless I take 2 courses (one on-campus and one online) at the same time.

I just wanted to clarify this misunderstanding, because the guy from TAFE Queensland told me I should get in touch with my "international department". On immi.gov.au, I got to know I wouldnt be eligible for a 572 visa (TAFE COURSES) because one of its requirements is exactly taking an on-campus course.


----------

